# $100 Amazon Incentive for December



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Amazon is paying a $100 incentive to Flex drivers who work at least 20 hours in December. It is to be paid in January. 

Check your email. This should be for all U.S. drivers- not sure about other countries.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m very curious about Amazon Flex. I hope they onboard some people in this market.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

They are huge and still growing rapidly, especially for such a big company. I'm sure they are hiring in a number of markets, but don't know which ones. When they said they were hiring I responded right away (about 2 years ago). From then, it took another 4-6 weeks or so for me to actually begin work. So that would likely take you into 2021 if that happened. Be patient.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm very curious about Amazon Flex. I hope they onboard some people in this market.


A few months after starting, I added Amazon to the list of companies I have been fired from.

They get uncool and heavy if you're late for a block more than twice. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Yl1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Amazon is paying a $100 incentive to Flex drivers who work at least 20 hours in December. It is to be paid in January.
> 
> Check your email. This should be for all U.S. drivers- not sure about other countries.


Amazon flex is the worst company on this planet. This is my experience, They accuse me of missing package after 20 days then asked me if i have any explanation while they can verify using the package picture. You will go missing payment and the only way is to send email to some people that they don't speak English or they just ignore you and ask you other stupid questions. They stole 80$ from me. They will down grade your standing for no reason. You have to keep scrolling down on the app trying to find job all day it is like you have nothing to do in your life but to keep your face glowed to the phone. I was thinking to buy an suv car for the winter but it is not worth it. I was even thinking to start my Amazon partner company but I found that you are in the hand of some soulless and people in charge that Cannot be on top of all the business that they have, they become like a monster and the driver pay for all kind of mistake.. be careful driver from this growing monster!!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> A few months after starting, I added Amazon to the list of companies I have been fired from.
> 
> They get uncool and heavy if you're late for a block more than twice. &#129335;‍♂


There is a little more to it than that. You have a 20-minute window to arrive snd start the clock (up to 15 minutes early or up to 5 minutes late).

Also, it depends on the sample size you are talking about. If you are late twice in you first 4-5 shifts, I imagine that would be a problem. If it is twice in 100 shifts, you should be fine.

Also, there are times when you can be late (extenuating circumstances) and call support to have them check you in as if you arrived on time. We had a time when a train stopped on the tracks near Amazon. This blocked the entrance and exit for a few hours as there was only one way in. Nobody got dinged for being late that day.

P.S. The train stopped because a homeless person apparently committed suicide by jumping in front of the train.



Yl1 said:


> Amazon flex is the worst company on this planet. This is my experience, They accuse me of missing package after 20 days then asked me if i have any explanation while they can verify using the package picture. You will go missing payment and the only way is to send email to some people that they don't speak English or they just ignore you and ask you other stupid questions. They stole 80$ from me. They will down grade your standing for no reason. You have to keep scrolling down on the app trying to find job all day it is like you have nothing to do in your life but to keep your face glowed to the phone. I was thinking to buy an suv car for the winter but it is not worth it. I was even thinking to start my Amazon partner company but I found that you are in the hand of some soulless and people in charge that Cannot be on top of all the business that they have, they become like a monster and the driver pay for all kind of mistake.. be careful driver from this growing monster!!


I agree that Amazon can be very difficult to deal with, but so can many others including UberEats. Lots of companies use support staff that don't speak good English. Lots of companies use artificial intelligence/robots. I don't know what we realistically can do to change that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> There is a little more to it than that. You have a 20-minute window to arrive snd start the clock (up to 15 minutes early or up to 5 minutes late)


There isn't really any more to it than that. I had done several dozen shifts over a few months and I got fired. They said that you're allowed 1 late and then you're fired on the second. And so it was; I was late twice and I was fired.

It was such a shit job, though, that I didn't care.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

They've basically taken away pay from your blocks that they usually add on in December and make you work 5 or so blocks at base rates to get it.

Scam.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There isn't really any more to it than that. I had done several dozen shifts over a few months and I got fired. They said that you're allowed 1 late and then you're fired on the second. And so it was; I was late twice and I was fired.
> 
> It was such a shit job, though, that I didn't care.


You remind me of people on the show survivor, that get voted out first and then say "they won't make it without me."

delivering flex for Whole Foods is probably the best pay in the gig world. Tips sometimes average $25 an hour, on top of the $15 an hour they pay you. So anyone who says they didn't want to work there is probably lying.

it's sad that people can't just show up for work on time and follow the rules. I've been doing this for about nine months and my rating has stayed at fantastic the entire time.

there is no threat of deactivation or being fired if you just follow the rules and do what they expect you to do. The pay is great, I'm glad they get rid of people that don't want to hold themselves to a higher standard, more money for the rest of us that actually follow the rules and do things right.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Been doing this for more than 3 years. Yes... Shit happens. But if you email and explain and it doesn't keep happening again, than you still have a great paying Gig. Plain and simple. This is not for everyone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> You remind me of people on the show survivor, that get voted out first and then say "they won't make it without me."
> 
> delivering flex for Whole Foods is probably the best pay in the gig world. Tips sometimes average $25 an hour, on top of the $15 an hour they pay you. So anyone who says they didn't want to work there is probably lying.
> 
> ...


As "holier than thou" speeches go, this one was magnificent.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> This is not for everyone.


Agree 100%. I didn't like it, I didn't enjoy it and it was no loss to me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> You remind me of people on the show survivor, that get voted out first and then say "they won't make it without me."
> 
> delivering flex for Whole Foods is probably the best pay in the gig world. Tips sometimes average $25 an hour, on top of the $15 an hour they pay you. So anyone who says they didn't want to work there is probably lying.
> 
> ...


Yes, completely agree with Whole foods example. However, Amazon flex PACKAGE delivery is whole different ballgame. My market $54 for 3 hour block, which will very likely take you the entire 3 hrs or more. Usually 40 or more packages. All the rest of the negatives included. Your own car, gas...blah blah blah.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> there is no threat of deactivation or being fired if you just follow the rules and do what they expect you to do. The pay is great, I'm glad they get rid of people that don't want to hold themselves to a higher standard, more money for the rest of us that actually follow the rules and do things right.


That's not true. I was fired for not picking up orders, but the only orders I didn't pickup were the results of screw-ups at the Fresh warehouse, and I had phone logs of multiple support calls for each instance.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Yes, completely agree with Whole foods example. However, Amazon flex PACKAGE delivery is whole different ballgame. My market $54 for 3 hour block, which will very likely take you the entire 3 hrs or more. Usually 40 or more packages. All the rest of the negatives included. Your own car, gas...blah blah blah.


Even though we have an Amazon warehouse here, none of the flex drivers are allowed to get blocks from there, just Whole Foods.

also, in our area UPS has hired many personal vehicle drivers for the holiday season, they pay $21 per hour plus $.57 a mile plus overtime over five hours. Lots of folks have switched to delivering for them for the season.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> They've basically taken away pay from your blocks that they usually add on in December and make you work 5 or so blocks at base rates to get it.
> 
> Scam.


I had a 2-hour Whole Foods shift on Christmas Eve. Normally it would pay $35 + tips. In this case (short notice on Christmas Eve) it paid $46. There were ZERO deliveries for me when I arrived and the store closed at 7pm. So I got $46 for twittling my thumbs and reading for one hour. I'll take it! Doesn't seem line a scam to me.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

anybody get their benjamin yet?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

got an email this morning saying the money will be posted on Jan 19


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

my bonus was posted to my account today


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I got mine on Wednesday as well.


----------

